# Outdoor Halogen Spotlight Coloring?



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got some halogen spotlights in the back where I'll be extending my walk-through this year and I'd like to have them contribute with a nice shade of blue. I have some heavy-plastic blue cups and some dark blue water bottles that I've cut that can go over the lights but the halogens get so hot I'm worried about these covers burning up. Any thoughts?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah don't do that..you'll start a fire....go buy blue bulbs.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Or buy glass paint at a craft store.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Would the glass paint be removable later or would it be baked on and blue forever (maybe not a bad thing).


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

yes it will be baked on.. Blue floods are only like 5 bucks a pop at a hardware store.


----------

